
Learn Vimscript the Hard Way - StylifyYourBlog
http://learnvimscriptthehardway.stevelosh.com/
======
krat0sprakhar
Kind of off topic, but I'm have been a big fan of Steve Losh's writing. In
particular his long, structured essays on technical topics have been a
delightful read[0]. Sadly, he hasn't posted anything late 2013. Does anyone
have clue on why's that?

[0] - His "Caves of Clojure" series is one of my favorites -
[http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/07/caves-of-
clojure-01/](http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/07/caves-of-clojure-01/)

------
venantius
I know Vimscript is sort of terrible, but as someone who's written a Vim
plugin recently I found Learn Vimscript the Hard Way to be an incredibly
valuable resource. I wish it went into even more depth with each of its
chapters, but for someone new to Vimscript/VimL it's fantastic.

~~~
qu4z-2
I agree. I went through it a year or so back, and it helped me go from knowing
very little vimscript, to writing a 200-line plugin, to modifying it to take
advantage of vim built-in behavior (like filetypes and <cword>) to be about
five lines.

If you're thinking of doing any vim scripting, I'd absolutely recommend it!

------
xdl
This and the IBM one* seem to be the only tutorial-style resources on
Vimscript available online. Does anyone know of any others? Otherwise I've
often resorted to looking through the popular plugins for inspiration/idioms,
but perhaps that's not a bad thing.

* IBM Vimscript series: [http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/views/linux/libraryview.js...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/views/linux/libraryview.jsp?end_no=100&lcl_sort_order=asc&type_by=Articles&sort_order=desc&show_all=false&start_no=1&sort_by=Title&search_by=scripting+the+vim+editor&topic_by=All+topics+and+related+products&search_flag=true&show_abstract=true)

~~~
Anthony-G
I've only just dipped my toes into Vimscript but I find Google's Style Guide
to be useful.

[http://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/vimscriptg...](http://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/vimscriptguide.xml)

------
jacksayswatt
Steve Losh has some good articles on vim already. Highly recommended.

------
robinhoodexe
So, not to sound negative or anything, but I'm pretty sure vimscript will
become deprecated once Neovim is used widely.

~~~
veidr
Vim is one of the most successful open-source software programs of all time.
It's been going strong for over two decades.

Neovim aims to replace it, but it is not a new generation of vim, it is a new
and completely different project by different people, that may or may not
succeed.

I wish them the best of luck, but it is by no means clear that Neovim will
ever achieve close to the user base that vim has today.

